# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Besimi i Krishtere.

## deshmuesi

Nese do te mund ta permblidhja me disa fjale kuptimin thelbesor,  se, cfare do te thote  "Besim i Krishtere", do te thoja:  "Jezus Krishti Mbret dhe Shpetimtar i jetes sime".
 Por cfare do te thote konkretisht kjo thenie, per nje besimtar te krishtere? Kjo do te thote:  SHPETIM, SHPRESE, DREJTESI,  JETE e PERJETSHME dhe PAQE me PERENDINE.
 Une do te perpiqem  qe nen udheheqjen e Frymes se Shenjte  te shpjegoj konkretisht, se si keta pese "ELEMENTE " te cilet jane : SHPETIMI, SHPRESA, DREJTESIA , JETA E PERJETESHME  dhe PAQJA me PERENDINE, perbejne ne thelb  BESIMIN e KRISHTERE.
 Le te shohim  elementin e pare: SHPETIMIN.
        1- SHPETIMI.
 Rreth kesaj teme eshte folur shume ne kete faqe te krishtere, dhe jane dhen shume lloj mesimesh, ku te gjitha perkojne ne te njetin perfundim:Jezus  Krishti Shpetimtar. Por une gjithsesi do te vazhdoj te jap perseri nje kendveshtrim me te gjere , persa i perket SHPETIMIT te Perendise.
 Bibla na tregon se SHPETIMI eshte veper e Perendise, i cili eshte pergatitur plotesisht prej Perendise. Qellimi, per te cilin Prendia e pergati kete SHPETIM , eshte: Risjellja e Njeriut  ne paqe me Krijuesin. Por: cila eshte rruga nepermjet se ciles njeriu e mer kete SHPETIM te Perendise? Mendoj se kjo eshte nje pyetje teper e rendesishme per cdo njeri qe kerkon te kthehet tek Perendia. A mundet njeriu ta FITOJE  SHPETIMIN   e Perendise nepermejt VEPRAVE dhe invesitimt njerezor ? Bibla na tregon se e vetmja menyre per te MARE (dhe jo FITUAR)  SHPETIMIN e Perendise eshte:  BESIMI ne KRISHT.  Perse thashe: "MARE" dhe jo "FITUAR"? Te FITOSH dicka do te thote , ta MERITOSH  dhe MERITA eshte rezultati i nje PUNE te bere. Ndersa te MARESH  dicka qe nuk e MERITON  do te thote: te ta DHUROJNE , jo per shkak te MERITES , por per shkak te HIRIT dhe MIRESISE  te Atij qe  dhuron.
 Perendia na tregon se, menyra per te mare dhuraten e SHPETIMIT eshte : jo nepermjet  e VEPRAVE qe ben njeriu (Efes:2:8-9.), por nepermjet HIRIT, DASHURISE dhe MIRESISE se  Perendise Romak:2:4. te cilat u refyen me ane te Krishtit Jezus.
 Vajtja e Krishti ne kryq si dhe vdekja e tij per ne, tregon qarte rrugen e HIRIT  me ane te se ciles njeriu mer SHEPTIMIN, dhuraten  e Perendise. Tek Efes:2:8. Pali na tregon qartazi se SHPETIMI eshte veper e HIRIT te Perendise, si dhe na tregon se , marja e tij vjen jo per shkak te veprave, por per shkak te HIRIT. Po keshtu tek Efes:3:12: Pali na tregon se ne kemi HYRJE te plote  tek Perendia , vetem nepermejt BESIMIT tek Krishti Jezus.
 Une shpjegova se ceshte SHEPTIMI , si dhe , cila eshte rruga e marjes se ketij SHPETIMI te Perendise.  Por a mjafton vetem kaq per nje besimtar te krishtere?

----------


## deshmuesi

2- Te jesh i SHPETUAR.
  Nuk mund te SHPETOHESH vetem thjesht se ke njohuri mbi ate cka Krishti beri ne kryq, Shpetimi vjen tek ju nese PRANONI me ZEMER ate qe JEzusi beri ne kryq per ty personalisht. Ky fakt eshte shume i rendesishem dhe themeltar ne besimin e krishtere. Apsotulli Pal tek Galt:2:20. dhe tek Romak:6:3-4. tregon se, nje i krishtere i vertet ka vdekur se bashku me Krishtin ne nje pagezim me te, dhe ashtu si Krishti u ringjall prej vdekjes, po keshtu edhe ne te ecim ne jeten e re. Pra Pali tregon se , vetem nepermjet Vdekjs dhe ringjalljes se KRishtit, ne mundem te kalojme nga vdekja ne jete, nga skllaveria e mekatit ne lirine  e Krishtit , nga Armiqesia me Perendine ne paqe me Te. Pra te PRANOSH Vepren qe Krishti kreu ne Kryq ,do te thote te perjetosh konkretisht me ane te Krishtit,   vdekjen dhe ringjalljen  ne jeten e re, si nje krijese e re ne Krishtin Jezus. Vereni se si thote apostulli Pal tek Galat:2:20:
 "Une u kryqezova se bashku me Krishtin dhe nuk roj me une, por Krishti ron ne mua..."
 Pali tregon konkretisht ate  cka ka ndodhur ne  jeten e tij , pra ky eshte nje FAKT i gjalle , te cilen e perjeton cdo besimtar i krishter ne jeten  e tij.  Nese ju si te krishtere nuk kini perjetuar konkretisht ne jeten tuaj ate qe Pali deshmon, atehere  kjo tregon se  ju ende nuk e kini mare SHPETIMIN e Perendise, kete dhurate te hirit  te Perendise e cila qendron PAS kryqit te Krishtit. Cfare do te thote: " Pas kryqit te Krishtit"?  Kjo do te thote: Te HYRIT dhe te DALIT  ne Jeten e perjetshme. Tek Gjon:10:9. Jezusi na jep nje refim te qarte rreth kuptimit te HYRJES dhe DALJES se besimtarit te krishtere. Per kete Jezusi thote:
 "  Une jam DERA , nese dikush do te HYJE nepermjet meje do te SHPETOHET; do te HYJE,  do te DALE dhe do te gjeje kullote."
 Te HYSH , do te thote: Te vdesesh se bashku me Krishtin. Te DALESH, do te thote: te RINGJALLESH bashke me Krishtin, dhe te gjesh KULLOTE , do te thote: te MARESH  USHQIMIN per jete te perjetshme te cilin e jep Biri i njeriut. Tek  Gjon:6:27.  Jezusi na jep nje zbulese te plote reth KULLOTES qe mer i krishteri. Jezusi ju tha judenjve: " Mos punoni per ushqimin qe prishet, por punoni per USHQIMIN qe mbetet per jete te perjetshme , te cilin do tja u jape Biri i njeriut, dmth.Krishti. Po keshtu edhe Davidi ne psalmin 23, thote se, Zoti eshte BARIU im, Ai me con ne KULLOTA me barr te njome.."  Por ne mund te ndalemi edhe tek Shembelltyra e Djalit plangprishes.

----------


## deshmuesi

Gjate kohes qe djali plangprishes jetonte lark Atit te tij,  ushqimi i tij ishte: "Ushqimi i derrave", i cili simbolizon doktrinen e botes nen mekat. Por me pas kur ai u KTHYE tek Ati i tij dhe HYRI ne shtepine e Atit, USHQIMI i tij ishte ushqim qe vinte prej Atit te tij , dhe ky  ushqimi eshte : fjala e Perendise 1Pjet:2:2.
 Se fundi themi se, te qenit i SHPETUAR do te thote , te vdesesh dhe te ringallesh se bashku me Krishtin (Romak:6:3-4.), duke kaluar nga vdekja ne jete (Gjon:5:24.), nga skllaveria e mekatit ne lirine e Krishtit, nga armiqesia me Perendine ne paqe me Te.
  Pra kemi arritur ne konkluzionin se, thelbi i Shpetimit eshte: te vdekurit dhe te Ringjallurit se bashku me Krishtitn, dhe ai qe ka PERJETUAR kete FAKT ne jeten e tij si i krishtere, eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te deshmoje ate cka Krishti ka bere ne jeten e tij. Si mund tju shpallesh Ungjillin e Shpetimit te tjereve, kur ti vete nuk e de se je apo jo i shpetuar? Cfare deshmije do tu japesh te tjereve , nese ti nuk ke kete deshmi te Krishtit  si nje FAKT konkret i asaj cka Jezusi beri fillimisht ne ty?   Shikoni apostullin Pal. Ai deshmon plotesisht ate qe Krishti  beri ne te, pra ai deshmon nje FAKT te PERJETUAR prej tij. Ai ju deshmon Hebrejve dhe te gjitheve , momentin kur Krishti i foli rruges per ne Damask. Ky ishte MOMENTI kur ai njohu PERSONALISHT Zotin Krisht, kur ai VDIQ me Krishtin. Pas DAMASKUT  me ardhjen e Anaise, ai u Ringjall me Krishtin, duke u mbushur me Fryem te Shenjte dhe duke u pagezuar ne KRishtin JEzus.  Tashme Pali ishte nje i SHPETUAR, dhe i GATSHEM per te shperndare Ungjillin e Krishtit, ai  ishte i gatshem qe te shpallte ate qe PERJETOI ne Krishtin. Une menoj se cdo i krishtere i SHPETAUR, ka ecur  ne rrugen e "Damaskut", pra dhe ne e kemi perjetuar plotesisht ate qe Pali dhe apostujt perjetuan ne KRishtin Jezus, duke VDEKUR dhe u Ringjallur se bashku me te.
 Tani le te vijem  ne nje moment teper te rendesishem, persa i perket SHPETIMIT te besimtarit te krishtere. Ka plot te krishtere  e cilet besojne se , Shpetimin do ta marin pasi te jen gjykuar ne diten e fundit. Qe do te gjykohet gjithsecili ne diten e Gjyqit  simbas veprave qe ai ka bere, kete fakt bibla e tregon shume qarte 2Kor:5:10. Por kjo gje ka rendesi te madhe , dhe duhet te kutpohet drejt prej te krishtereve .  Une po i referohem fjaleve te Palit tek 1kor:3:12-15. Pali na tregon se VEPRAT e besimtarit te krishtere do ti tregoje DITA , dhe ato do te provohen me zjarr. Ketu Pali ben nje kujdes shume te madh, persa i perket  VEPRAVE  te besimtarit  kristian. Ne varg.12-te , Pali na tregon per VEPRA qe ndertohen mbi THEMEL, pra per vepra qe ben nje BESIMTAR i THEMELOSUR ne Krishtin, te cila nuk jane  VEPRA te MEKATIT. KEto VEPRA mund te jen "dru", "kashte', por mund te jene edhe "flori"apo "argjend", por gjithsesi , thote Pali , ato jane ndertuar mbi THEMEL , dmth ne Krishtin.
 Por cfare thote Pali me poshte ne lidhje me besimtarin, Shpetimin  dhe VEPRAT e tij?  A lozin rol VENDIMTAR VEPRAT e te krishterit , ( gjithmone kur ato jane ndertuar mbi themelin e Krishtit)  ne humbjen apo jo te SHEPTIMIT?  Pali na tregon per besimtarin e SHPETUAR te krishtere se, edhe nese  VEPRAT e tij, te cilat jane NDERTUAR mbi THEMEL , mund te jene prej "kashte" dhe jo prej "floriri", ato nuk mund tja heqin dot SHPETIMIN te krishterit te SHPETUAR ( lexo varg:15).  Ky  i krishtere, thote Pali, mund te humbe SHPERBLIMIN por jo SPHETIMIN , pasi SHPETIMI eshte DHURATE e Hirit te Perendise dhe nuk vjen nga VEPRA , por VJEN nga BESIMI ne Krishtin , me ane te Hirit te Perendise.

----------


## deshmuesi

Apostulli Pal  pranon dhe  deshmon plotesisht se, ai  e ka mare shpetimin qysh ketu ne toke dhe nuk  pret ta mare  pas GJYQIT te fundit. JA se si ju deklaron Pali filipjaneve:
 filip:1:21-24.
 " Sepse tek une te rojturit ( jeta ne toke) eshte Krishti , dhe te vdekurit  FITIMI. Por nese te  rojturit ne mishin tim ( jeta ne toke) eshte qe te jap FRUT,  athere cfare te zgjedh nuk e di: Sepse shtrengohem nga dy ane , nga nje ane kam deshire qe te iki e te jem bashke me Krishtin( vdekja fizike ne toke dhe ikja ne qiell) sepse keshtu eshte me MIRE. Por nga ana tjeter te jetuarit ne kete mish( jeta e tij ne toke), eshte me i nevojshem perju ( nevoja e sherbeses se Palit ne kishen e Krishtit)."
 Ketu Pali na tregon DESHMINE e tij te plote te Shpetimit , i cili meret qysh ketu ne toke . Pali tregon SIGURI te patundur ne SHPETIMIN qe Krishti i ka dhene atij. Nese nje i KRishtere nuk ka kete siguri te plote te SHPETIMIT ne  zemren e tij, ai nuk e ka mara ende VULOSJEN e Frymes se Shenjte, ai nuk ka VDEKUR dhe RINGJALLUR se bashku me Krishtin, ai ende nuk ka erdhur PERSONALISHT tek kembet e Krishtit dhe nuk ka bere PENDESEN, PRANIMIN dhe RREFIMIN per Shpetim.  Ky fakt eshte vendimtar ne jeten e te krishterit. Jezusi ju tha judenjve:  Une e di nga jam dhe ku shkoj.. Ai qe ka KRishtin ne zemer di PREJ nga ESHTE  (1Kor:6:20) dhe di ku po SHKON(2Timot:4:6-8) dhe qe te dish  ku po SHKON, duhet te jesh me patjeter i SHPETUAR .
 Me keto fakte qe une solla nga bibla , deshmohet plotesisht se SHPETIMI meret qysh ne kete jete, ne te cilen ne jetojme , dhe  te cilen e jetojme ne Krishtin Jezus. Po keshtu kjo verteton se , SHPETIMI nuk eshte nje PROCES , por i shepetuar kalon ne nje proces duke ecur drejt persosjes, te cilen e arrin perfundimisht ne qiell, perjetesisht me  Krishtin.

----------


## Albo

Shpetimi deshmues, eshte e vertete qe eshte DHURATE, por dhuratat Ati nuk ia jep nje femije qe nuk e degjon fjalen e Atit, qe i sjell atij turp me qendrimet dhe jeten e tij. Qe te marresh dhuraten e Zotit, shpetimin, duhet te zgjodh MESHIREN e TIJ. Njerezit e fituan nje shans te dy per Shpetim, fale Meshires se Perendise. Ka vetem dy gjera qe njeriu mund te beje ne jete per te zgjuar meshiren e Perendise:

1. Te jetoje nje jete sipas mesimeve te Atit.
2. Te lutet per faljen e mekateve.

Te jetosh nje jete sipas mesimeve te Atit do te thote qe te pranosh Jezu Krishtin si Birin e Vetemlindur te Perendise, ta njohesh dhe lavderosh ate si Zot, te njohesh te Verteten qe ai u shpalosi njerezve, te marresh te njejten RRUGE qe edhe ai mori teksa jetonte mbi toke si njeri, te vdesesh sic vdiq edhe Ai, te ringjallesh sic u ringjall edhe ai te treten dite.

Jezu Krishti na meson se te gjithe njerezit e kesaj bote jane mekatare dhe ky mekat na largon ne nga prania e Atit. Lutja ne jeten e nje te krishteri duhet te zere nje rol paresor, pasi kjo eshte menyra se si ne komunikojme me Atin nepermjet Shpirtit te Shenjte. Ne lutemi per faljen e mekateve duke deshmuar keshtu perulesine, pendimin dhe faljen e mekateve perpara Atit Qiellor. Keto lutje do te zgjojne meshiren e Zotit ne Diten e Gjykimit. 

Te jesh i shpetuar do te thote te shohesh veprat e Perendise dhe te degjosh Zerin e Tij. Ardhja e Mesise ishte akti me i madh i dashurise se Atit per gjithe njerezit e kesaj bote. Ati nuk zgjodhi qe te ndeshkoi njerezit per rebelimin e tyre ndaj Fjales se Tij duke i permbytur me uje, zjarr apo termete. Perkundrazi, Ai zbriti vete me Shpirt ne toke duke u predikuar vete njerezve Fjalen e Tij. Njerezit, ndryshe nga testamenti i vjeter, tashme nuk kishin nje beselidhje te ngritur vetem mbi 10 urdherimet apo shkrimet e shenjta, por kishin nje beselidhje te ngritur me gjakun e pamekat te Jezu Krishtit. Jezu Krishti, Zoti i te Krishtereve, u tregoi njerezve madheshtine e Atit ashtu sic hapi nje shteg te ri per shpetimin e njerezimit. Jezu Krishti mposhti vdekjen dhe u ringjall duke shkelur me kembe ate pushtet qe djalli mban mbi njerezit. 

Lindja e Shpetimtarit mbolli ne kete bote faren e jetes se perjetshme. Shpirti i Shenjte zbriti nga qiejt per te mbushur me dashuri dhe force zemrat dhe mendjet e njerezve, atyre njerezve qe nuk mund te shpetonin dot sikur Beselidhja e Vjeter te kishte ngelur ne fuqi. Shpirti i Shenjte eshte arma e vetme qe njerezit kane per te perballur tundimet e imponuara nga djalli mbi njerezit. Shpirti i Shenjte eshte prezenca e Zotit ne jeten tone dhe kete Shpirt te Shenjte e marrim vetem fale pagezimit.

*Kush do te njohi Shpetimin?*

Ne mendje me vjen parabola e fares se hedhur ne rruge, ne shkurre dhe ne fushe pjellore. Me kete parabole Jezu Krishti na meson se Lajmi i Mire do te degjohet nga njerez qe nuk do ta marin parasysh pasi nuk besojne ne Zot. Keta jane njesoj si ajo fara e rene mbi rruge qe do te shkelet me kembe dhe asnjehere nuk do te mund te celi apo hedhi rrenje. 

Lajmin e mire do ta degjojne edhe ata qe do ta pranojne Jezu Krishtin, do te veteshpallen si te krishtere, por jeta qe ata do te bejne mbi toke do ti largoje nga Ati. Keta jane si puna e asaj fares se rene midis shkuresh, ajo do te celi e do te hedhi rrenje por asnjehere nuk do te mund te rritet e te japi fruta pasi shkrurret me rrenjet e tyre do tia marrin gjithe ushqimin.

Lajmin e Mire do ta degjojne edhe ata qe do ta pranojne me gjithe mendje e zemer. Te gjithe ata besimtare qe i qendrojne besnik mesimeve te Perendise me jeten e tyre mbi toke, per ta eshte edhe Mbreteria e Qiellit. Keta njerez jane ata qe jane me te perulurit perpara Perendise, ata qe bejne nje jete te shenjte mbi toke. Asnjeri prej tyre nuk e humbet kohen te mendoje nese "jam i shpetuar apo jo?" pasi ata i shohin veprat dhe degjojne Zerin e Shpirtit te Shenjte pergjate gjithe jetes se tyre. Kur besimtari arrin ne kete shkalle afrimiteti me Zotin, ai nuk shqetesohet me per "Dhuraten e Atit" por deshiron vetem te jete ne Pranine e Tij, te shohe Fytyren e Tij. Keta jane ajo fara ne toke pjellore qe i jep jete nje peme qe me kohen do te japi frutat e jetes se perjetshme.

Dhurata me e mire qe njerezit mund ti bejne Prindit te tyre Hyjnor eshte pikerisht nje jete e shenjte mbi toke, ashtu sic i pelqen Atij. Kur te kemi pare ringjalljen dhe te jemi ne pranine e Tij, Ati do te ndaje me ne dhuraten e jetes se ameshuar. Te gjithe jetimet e kesaj bote, do te njohin Atin e tyre qiellor.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ai i krishtere i cili beson se, Shpetimi eshte nje PROCES, ne te cilen i krishteri ecen per te mare SHPETIMIN, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse vendos nje pikpyetje midsi tij dhe Perendise. Ai gjate gjithe kohes nuk ndjehet i SIGURTE nese eshte apo jo i shpetuar. Ne kete menyre ai vendos VEPREN si nje mjet per te MERITUAR   Sheptimin. Nese dikush do te perpiqet ti afrohet  Perendise per ti mare Shpetimin  me ane te veprave te tij, ai ka rene poshte nga Hiri. Pali ju thote judenjve se, ju me ane te Veprave tuaja  kerkoni te ngrini DREJTESINE tuaj ( me ane te ligjit), por ne kete menyre  ju kini rene poshte nga Hiri. Te biesh poshte nga hiri , do te thote : te largosh cdo mundesi per te mare Dhuraten e Sheptimit kete dhurate te Hirit te Perenise.
 Procesi tek i Krishteri fillon pasi ai ka mare Shpetimin. Cfare do te thote : te kesh mare Sheptimin? Te kesh mare Sheptimin se pari do te thote: te jesh CLIRUAR nga SKLLAVERIA e MEAKTIT. Ne kemi plot raste ne bibel , ku Krishti shume njerezve te cilet i binin ne gjunje  ju deklaronte se, MEAKTET ju jane FALUR Luka:7:48. Pra qysh ne kete moment JEzusi afron tek i Krishteri SHEPTIMIN kete  dhurat te Hirit. Pranimi  qe i krishteri i ben JEzusit ne zemer te tij , si dhe refimi me goje , sjell tek i krishteri SHPETIMIN. romak:10:9-10. Pasi i krishrteri ka mare Sheptimin , qysh ne ate moment ai fillon nje jete te re ne Krishtin Jezus, dhe gjate gjithe jetes se tij ne toke ai ecen drejt FINISHIT , ku per fund e pret Jeta e perjetshme. Apostulli Pal  e krahason besimtarin e Shpetuar me nje Atlet ne pisten e vrapimit . Tek Filip.3:12-15. Pali na tregon PROCESIN ne te cilen kalon i krishteri per gjate jetes se tij si i krishtere. Tek vargu 12-te, Pali thote se, une ende nuk e kam mare Cmimin, pasi cmimi meret ne FINISH kur gara perfundon, por une , thote Pali, jam pjesmares ne GARE dhe rend drejt FINISHIT . Pra ky VRAPIM  ne GARE, eshte jeta e te krishterit ne toke, eshte PROCESI i shenjterimit , dhe Pali kete e quan te ecurit drejt PERSOSJES. Une ende nuk jam bere i PERSOSUR, thote Pali , por po shkoj drejt saj , dhe mbase e arij, sepse une jam ZENE prej Krishtit.  Ketu me duhet te ndalem pak dhe te sqaroj se cfare do te thote : te maresh pjese ne GARE si nje ATLET. Fjala Atlet nenkupton nje te krishter te shpetuar , i cili eshte pjestar i GARES, dhe qe ne fund te Gares ate e pret FINISHI, jeta e perjetshme. Nje i pashpetuar nuk mund te mare pjese ne kete GARE, pra nuk eshte "ATLET", per faktin se ai nuk eshte i "ZENE" nga Krishti. ( fundi i Varg12.) Tek  Vargu 14-te,  Pali na jep  nje vizion te qarte te atij qe eshte pjestar i gares, i cili eshte "ZENE" prej KRishti. Ai thote se, vetem  i "ZENI" prej Krishtit mer pjese ne GARE dhe keshtu, vetem ia renden drejt Thirjes se lartme te Perendise , ne JEzus Krishtin prej se lartmi.

----------


## Albo

Deshmuesi, nuk ke perse citon dishepujt, kur vete Jezu Krishti e shpalosi per gjithe njerezimin Lajmin e Mire qe te dhuron Shpetimin.




> "Une jam e VERTETA, RRUGA, JETA!"


Gjeja me e shenjte per njeriun eshte pikerisht JETA, por per te arritur tek jeta njeriu me pare duhet te njohi te VERTETEN qe Jezu Krishti shpalosi per njerezimin, duhet te marri RRUGEN qe hapi Jezu Krishti me zbritjen e Tij ne toke. Sigurisht qe ky eshte nje PROCES qe shtrihet ne kohe, pasi nuk mund te njohesh shpetim duke njohur ringjallje pas vdekjes sic e njohu Jezu Krishti, nese nuk ndermer me para dy hapat e mesiperme.

Nuk eshte i shpetuar ai qe njeh te Verteten dhe ka pranuar Jezu Krishtin.
Nuk eshte i shpetuar as ai qe pasi pranon Jezu Krishtin futet ne Rrugen e tij.
Shpetimi eshte per ata qe i mbajne besen Perendise deri ne vdekje, ashtu sic ia mbajti Jezu Krishti. Vetem ata do te njohin Shpetim, vetem ata do te njohin ringjallje.

Te jesh i krishtere do te thote te besosh tek Jezu Krishti.
Te jesh i shpetuar do te thote te jetosh jeten deri ne vdekje sic e jetoi Jezu Krishti.

----------


## deshmuesi

[

----------


## deshmuesi

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Deshmuesi, nuk ke perse citon dishepujt, kur vete Jezu Krishti e shpalosi per gjithe njerezimin Lajmin e Mire qe te dhuron Shpetimin.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dishepujt jane nje DESHMI  e qarte duke na tregoar konkretisht se si ata u bene pjes e ketij Lajmi te mire. Ja se si thote Pali tek 1:Kor:11:1. 
>  " BENI sic BEJ une, sepse dhe une BEJ si KRishti."
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gjeja me e shenjte per njeriun eshte pikerisht JETA, por per te arritur tek jeta njeriu me pare duhet te njohi te VERTETEN qe Jezu Krishti shpalosi per njerezimin, duhet te marri RRUGEN qe hapi Jezu Krishti me zbritjen e Tij ne toke. Sigurisht qe ky eshte nje PROCES qe shtrihet ne kohe, pasi nuk mund te njohesh shpetim duke njohur ringjallje pas vdekjes sic e njohu Jezu Krishti, nese nuk ndermer me para dy hapat e mesiperme.
> ...


 ________________________________________________
 Nuk e di se cfare kupton me fjalen BESE  tek Krishti.
 Ps. Kam edhe nje peytje: Kush mund ti kryeje VEPRAT e Perendise , si dhe kush mund te QENDROJE deri ne fund ne Krishtin: Nje i SHPETUAR apo nje i PASHPETUAR ?
 deshmuesi

----------


## Albo

> Shpetimi nuk eshte PRoces, por i SHPETUARI ecen ne nje Proces.


Shpetimi per Atin eshte dhurate, per besimtaret, eshte proces. Une kur ulem e te shkruaj ne kete forum, nuk flas nga pozitat e Zotit, por nga pozitat e nje besimtari te perulur.




> Pa te vertet nuk ka Shpetim, por problemi nuk qendron vetem ne njohjen e te Vertetes, ai qendron ne MARJEN dhe te qenit PJESE e kesaj te VERTETE


Kur njerezit njohin te Verteten fale Vullnetit te Perendise, ata pranojne Jezu Krishtin si Zot, dhe pagezohen ne emer te tij per tu bere te Krishtere. Me pagezimin, njerezit marrim Shpirtin e Shenjte qe eshte si ajo fara e vogel qe mbillet ne zemren dhe mendjen e secilit prej nesh. Ky Shpirt i Shenjte eshte forca dhe lidhja qe kane besimtaret me Jezu Krishtin per aq kohe sa jetojne mbi toke. Ky Shpirt i Shenjte, i ben besimtaret PJESE te se vertetes se Jezu Krishtit.




> Kush mund ti kryeje VEPRAT e Perendise?


Veprat e Perendise i kryejne te gjithe ata ku fara e Shpirtit te Shenjte ka hedhur rrenje ne mendjen dhe zemren e tyre. Te gjithe ata qe ndjekin hap pas hapi jeten e Jezu Krishtit mbi toke dhe mesimet e tij.




> Kush mund te QENDROJE deri ne fund ne Krishtin: Nje i SHPETUAR apo nje i PASHPETUAR


Une nuk kam perse ti pergjigjem kesaj pyetje me fjalet e mia, Jezu Krishti iu pergjigj kesaj pyetje kur u tregoi dishepujve te tij parabolen e fares se hedhur ne rruge, ne ferra dhe ne toke pjellore. Nuk dua ta perserit ketu pasi e kam shkruajtur edhe me pare, por dua te te kujtoj moralin e saj.

Te gjithe njerezit qe pagezohen, behen te Krishtere, por te jesh i krishtere nuk do te thote te jesh i shpetuar pasi shume shpejt fara juaj e besimit mund te shkelet nga kembet e njerezve ne rruget e shumta te kesaj bote; sepse fara e besimit mund te hedhi rrenje e te rritet pak por te mos jete ne gjendje qe te japi fruta pasi shkurret do tia marrin frymen dhe do ta thajne.

Zoti ia dhuron Shpetimin besimtareve, por te krishteret duhet te meritojne kete dhurate te shenjte jete fale veprave te tyre ne toke. Me fjale, edhe farisejte interpretonin shkrimet e shenjta, por ishin po keta farisej qe e burgosen dhe kryqezuar Mesine. Me fjale edhe Shen Pjetri u betua per besnikerine e tij ndaj Jezu Krishtit dhe ne te njejten kohe ai e mohoi Jezu Krishtin plot 3 here para se te gdhihej. Me fjale edhe ju Deshmues mund ti beni qejfin vetes duke menduar se shpetimi eshte moment apo njerezit shpetojne qe nga momenti qe pranojne Perendine. E verteta eshte qe Jezu Krishti shkoi ne vdekjen e Tij duke mbajtur mbi supe Kryqin e Tij. Te njejtin kryq vuajtjesh duhet te mbajne mbi supe edhe ata qe kerkojne shpetimin ne jeten e ameshuar.

Ne mbyllje

E kam thene edhe me pare, femije i mire nuk eshte ai qe do dhe respekton Atin e vet per dhuratat e tij. Femije i mire nuk eshte ai qe mburret perpara vellezerve dhe motrave te tij ne familje se dhuratat e atit jane vetem per te, se ai eshte i preferuari i Atit. Femije i mire eshte ai, qe asnjehere nuk e ve ne medyshje dashurine e Atit dhe gjithmone mban parasysh dhe ve ne jete te gjitha mesimet e Atit te tij. Dhurata me e madhe per keta femije jetime eshte ribashkimi me Atin.

Une nuk jam bere i Krishtere sepse ne kete menyre do te shpetoj jeten time. Une jam bere i Krishtere pasi e ndjej ne shpirt qe jeta ime i perket Jezu Krishtit, ajo eshte familja ime. Jeta e ameshuar eshte vetem dhurata me te cilen Ati do te shperbleje te gjithe ata femije qe i mbajten nderin dhe besen deri ne vdekje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ju kini mendimin dhe perzgjedhjen tuaj, dhe askush nuk ka te drejte qe tju gjykoje per kete. Uroj qe Krishti te jete sheptimtari yt ne cdo momnet te jetes suaj.
 Me respekt deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Plot te krishtere mendojne se , Shpetimi  do tu jepet pasi ata te jene gjykuar ne diten e fundit, kur Jezusi te vije per here te dyte. Bibla na tregon fare qarte se, ne diten e fundit gjithsecili do te shpaguhet per te gjitha punet qe ka bere me ane te trupit, qofshin  te mira apo te liga 2:Kor:5:10. Por ka rendesi te madhe qe te kuptohet drejt ky fakt.  Pali tek rom:6:4.  deklaron vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e tij se bashku me   Krishtin. Kjo VEPER tek i Krishtri quhet RILINDJE  ne Krishtin Jezus. Po keshtu Pali tek Filip:1:21-24.  deklaron se  ai eshte i SHPETUAR( dhe jo do te shpetohet ne diten e fundit), dhe per kete  eshte i gatshem qe te te ike nga TRUPI i Mishit  dhe te banoje me Krishtin ne qiell.  Ne kete deshmi te Palit shohim nje SIGURI te plote te MARJES se Shpetimit . Te njejten gje ai i thote dhe Timoteut. 2Tim:4:6-8. Pra edhe ketu Pali tregon plotesisht se ai ESHTE i SHPETUAR, dhe nuk pret qe te perfundoje gjyqi dhe me pas  te mesoje nese eshte apo jo i shpetuar ne KRishtin Jezus.  Nje besim i cili ne THELB te tij nuk ka SIGURINE  e te QENIT i SHPETUAR, humbet qellimin e tij, dhe ky BESIM nuk vjen nga Perendia. Jakobi e quan nje besim te VDEKUR, pasi ai nuk ka ne THELB te tij VEPREN e BESIMIT Jakob:2:17. Shume te krishtere nuk kuptojne kete varg te Jakobit,  ata ngatrojne ate qe Jakobi kerkon te tregoje per nje besim te vertet dhe te gjalle Shpetues. Vepra , thote Jakobi , tregon BESIMIN nese ai eshte i GJALLE dhe vjen prej Perendise Galt:5:22. ( qe do te thote besim Shpetues) apo eshte nje besim i VDEKUR i cili vjen prej nejriut.  Tek Vargu 18, Jakobi thote: 
 Orgj. Grek.
 " Tregoma besimin  tend nga PUNET  e tua, dhe une do te tregoj BESIMIN tim nga PUNET e mija."
 Pra Jakobi na tregon se,  nepermjet VEPRES ne tregojme BESIMIN tone  , nese ai vjen nga Perendia, apo vjen nga njeriu, nese ai na CON tek Krishti apo na largon nga Krishti.  Besimi nuk mund te tregohet pa VEPRA , dhe Jakobi thote se ai Besim qe ne vetvete nuk ka veprat ( e Perendise dhe jo te njeriut efes:2:10  fund i vargut) eshte nje besim i VDEKUR , i pafrytshem dhe nuk te con tek Krishti. 
 Te gjitha keto fakte qe solla nga vete jeta dhe deshmia e Palit, jane nje pasqyrim i qarte se , Shpetimi nuk eshte nje proces, por eshte nje MOMENT kur i krishteri pranon dhe KTHEHET tek Ati Perendi Luk:15:32., i cili vjen ne saje te PRANIMIT , REFIMIT me goje, dhe BESIMIT ne Zemer Romak:10:9-10. Po keshtu shpejgova se Shpetimi meret qysh ne jeten ne te cilen ne jetojme ketu ne toke, dhe nje i Shpetuar pret Ringjalljen  ne diten e fundit si nje FITIMTAR , te cilin e arriti me ane te Vepres qe Krishti kreu ne kryq.
   Tani le te hidhemi tek elementi i dyte i besimit te krishtere: "SHPRESA".

----------


## deshmuesi

"SHPRESA," eshte lementi i dyte ne besimin e krishtere. Ajo ka lidhje te drejtperdrejte me te qenit i Shpetuar.  Pak me siper pame konkretishti se , c'eshte shpetimi ne Krisht , si dhe menyren se si i krishteri e mer ate. Po keshtu pame te krishterin e shpetuar si  dhe deshmine qe ai mban ne zemer te tij  ne lidhje me te qenit i shpetuar ne  Krishtin JEzus. Por, cfare eshte SHPRESA per te krishterin e shpetuar? Bibla na tregon se, Krishti eshte SHPRESA e besimtarit kristjan. Por cfare do te thote kjo per nje  besimtar te krishter? Te Shpresosh ne Krishtin  do te thote, te jesh i THEMELOSUR ne Krishtin Jezus, te kesh siguruar Jeten e Perjetshme, te kesh plotesisht te sigurt hyrjen ne mbreteri te Perendise si nje Bir dhe trashegimtar i te gjithe pasurive ne qiellore. Shpresa  e te krishterit qendron ne te Verteten dhe na ndihmon  qe te presim plot siguri  per te mare , te gjitha ato GJERA te cilat Perendia i pergatiti qysh me perpara per bijte e tij te perzgjedhur. Shpresa nuk ka te beje me gjerat qe duken, por pikerisht ajo ka te beje me gjera te cilat nuk duken por qe ekzistojne te cilat edhe i kemi edhe do ti trashegojme. Amin.
 Dikush ketu ne kete faqe te krishtere, pergjate nje diskutimi  pak a shume tha : "Per mua pak rendesi ka nese jam apo nuk jam i shpetuar, prandaj   dhe nuk e pyes Krishtin, sepse rendesi ka qe une besoj tek Krishti".  
 Vete llogjika dhe arsyetimi i ketij mendimi  , te con para nje FAKTI: Nese ky i krishtere NUK DI nese eshte apo jo i sheptuar, si mund te SHPRESOJE se ne FUND ( finish filip:3:12.) ai do te hyje ne dasmen e Qingjit?
  Shpresa qendron mbi te VERTETEN dhe e verteta eshte FAKT i GJALLE, dhe kjo e VERTET eshte Krishti Gjon:6:32. Pra te mosnjohurit nese je apo jo i Shpetuar, sjell si rezultat humbjen e Shpreses ne Zotin , pasi Zoti na ka dhene FAKTIN dhe PROVEN  e gjalle ne zemrat tona, ku vete Fryma e Perendise deshmon tek ne se: NE JEMI BIJ TE PERENDISE ROM:8:16. A mundet nje bir i Perendise te mos e dije se eshte bir Perendie!!  Kur nje i krishter nuk di nese eshte apo jo bir i Perendise, atehere : cila eshte  Shpresa  e tij ne  Perendine?  A mund te shpresoje nje bir tek ati i tij , nese ai nuk e njeh ate?  Shikoni se si thote Pali tek Gal:5:5: ( orgj grek.)
 " Sepse me ane te FRYMES  ne presim SHPRESEN  e drejtesimit prej BESES ( ne Krishtin)."
 Pra te mos dish nese je apo jo i shpetuar ne Krishtin Jezus se pari do te thote: te mos kesh aspak SHPRESE, dhe se dyti: te mos kesh Rilindur ne Krishtin, si nje krijese e re  e krijuar simbas krishtit. Pikerisht ata qe besojne se Sheptimi  i jepet besimtarit pas dites se Gjyqit, nuk kane arritur te  njohin  personalisht  Krishtin, dhe keshtu  nuk mbjane deshmine e Fryes: Te qinit bir i Perendise. Perendia  Besimit tone , nepermjet te cilit ne jemi themelosur ne Krishtitn, i ka dhene : Proven, Faktin dhe te Verteten Jezus Krishtin.   Te gjitha besimet e tjare, pervec Krishterizmit, kan nje besim te vdekur, ku ne te cilin nuk ekziston Perendia i gjalle Jehovah. Myslimanet paraqesin nje zot inatci me tipare dhe mencuri njerezore, ku ne te nuk ka as FAKT as PROVE te gjalle te ekzistences se Tij , si dhe as te VERTETEN Jezus Krishtin. Atehere: ku  eshte mbeshtetur Shpresa e tyre ne zotin? A mud te shpresoni ju se Shqiperia do te rregullohet , kur ne  krye jane plangprishesit? 
 Pikerisisht ketu nuk ka SHPRESE, sepse FAKTI, PROVA dhe e VERTETA na sigurojne per deshtimin dhe keqesimin e vendit tone. Pra BESIMI per nje Shqiperi te mire (deri me tash) eshte i VDEKUR.   Nese BESIMIT tuaj i mungon e VERTETA,  atehere SHPRESA eshte e VDEKUR.

----------


## deshmuesi

Njehere gjate nje predikimi , pyeta nje djale te cilit i thashe: A jeni i Shpetuar ne Krishtin Jezus? Dhe djali mu pergjigj: Nuk e di. Atehere i thashe: cila eshte SHPRESA juaj ne ardhejn e dyte te Jezusit? Ai perseri mu pergjigj: Nuke e di. Athere une i shpalla atij Ungjillin e Shpetimit, ne menyre qe ai te vinte konkretisht para kembeve te Krishtit, para Kryqit te tij, ne menyre qe te merte dhuraten e Hirit, Jeten e Perjetshme. Pasi ai u lut se bashku me mua, i thashe: Tani ti ke nje Shprese te GJALLE ne Perendine , sepse Krishti  vdiq per ty qe ti te jetosh, dhe  ai nepermjet ringjalljes te dha Jeten e  perjetshme. 
 Le ta shohim konkretisht "SHPRESEN" tek shembelltyra e Djalit palngprishes. Si gjithmone i referohem kesaj shembelltyre , pasi ne te une shoh konkretisht KTHIMIN tim tek Perendia i dhemshur dhe meshirfales.
 Luk:15:17-18, Jezusi na tregon SHPRESEN  e vertet,  mbi te cilin Djali plangprishes kishte vendosur Sheptimin e jetes se  tij nga VDEKJA e urise. JA se si thote djali plang. 
 " Punetoreve te atit tim , ju tepron buka, ndersa une po HUMB nga urija."
Ketu kemi nje SHPRESE te Gjalle dhe konkrete, e cila qendron mbi FAKTIN e VERTETE, dhe ky FAKT ishte: te qenit e tij  bir i ATIT, si dhe Miresia e pamase e Atit te tij . Pa kete FAKT te VERTETE , cdo SHPRESE tek djali plangprishes do te ishte i VDEKUR. Kjo SHPRESE , e cila mbeshtetej mbi te VERTETEN( te qenit e tij  BIR i Atit si dhe Mriesia e Atit te tj )  e udhehoqi djalin e keq, qe ai te mare nje VENDIm dhe te KTHEHET tek Ati i tij duke u Penduar per mekatet e tij dhe duke shpetuar me ne fudn nga vdekja .  Pra SHPRESA qendron dhe kryen funksion te plote , nese i krishteri arin te NJOHE dhe te PRANOJE Atin Perendi , dhe kjo vjen vetem nepermjet BESES ne Krishtin. Pasi Krishti eshte Perendia njeri , i cili edhi dhe na tregoi dashurine dhe Hirin e tij Meshirfales . 
  Eshte detyra e cdo te krishteri qe te pyese dhe te udheheqe njerezit drejt Krishtit, por ka shume rendesi qe  te SHOHE nese ne ta eshte apo jo SHPRESA e  Gjalle e Perendise, sepse Shpresa ka te beje direkt me Sheptimin. Nje i Shpetuar ka Shprese , dhe Shpresa ben te mundur PRITJEN me DURIM  per te MARE ate qe Zoti te ka DHENE , Jeten e perjetshme . Kuptoni nje gje: ne te krishteret e Shpetuar, ne fund do te MARIM ate qe Perendia na e DHA perpara se te themelohej bota Filip:1:1-12.
  Jezusi na mesimet e tij na tregon se si, bujku pret me SHPRESE per te mare ate qe ka MBJELLE. Ndonse Bujku nuk e sheh ne fillim ate qe MBOLLI,   se si ajo rritet nen toke, por ai me BESIm pergjate cdo kohe i ben pune e duhur fares se mbjelle ,dhe PRET me SHPRESE se do te mare mundin e duarve dhe djerses se tij. Nese ne kemi mbjelle ne Krishtin edhe do te marim prej tij Drejtesine, dhe si frut Shpetimin e shpirtrave tane.
Njeriu pa Shprese, i ngjan nje te vdekuri qe ka vdekur perpara se te vdiste. 
  Ja se si thote Psalmisti. Psalm:119:166.
 " O Zot, une SHPRESOJ ne shpetimin tend dhe i ZBATOJ ne praktike urdheriemt e tua."
 Te Shpresosh ne SHPETIM do te thote, qe me pare te kesh MARE Sheptimin, sepse si mund te SHPRESOSH ne SHPETIM  , nese ai me pare nuk te eshte DHENE prej Atit te Dritave ne te cilin nuk ka kthim mbrapa ( Jakob:1:17.)? ? Kushtojuni vemendje ketyre fjaleve te fundit. Nese nje student nuk do te diplomohej me pare, nuk mund te shpresosje se  me pas,  do te punoje ne zanatin e tij. Keshtu eshte dhe nje i krishtere, i cili pret ringjalljen ne diten e fundit. Se pari Perendia na dha JETE me Krishtin  pasi ne ishim ne mekat dhe te VEKUR per te Kolos:2:13. dhe me pas cdo kush qe ka mare Jeten e Perjetshme , PRET me Shprese ne KRishtin , te HYRJEN ne dasmen e Qingjit. Pa mare kete jete, ose me mire te themi: Pa u bere pjese e kesaj Jete te perejtshem , si do te mund te SHPRESOJME se ne diten e fundit, ne do te Shpetohemi?  A mund ta jetoje jeten e perjetshme  nje i VDEKUR ne MEAKT? Prandaj ne nje shkrimin tim te mesiperm kam thene: I shpetuari do te Sheptohet.

----------


## deshmuesi

Jeta e Perjetshme, vjen si rezultat i Shpetimit  qe i krishteri mer nepermjet VEPRES SHPERBLYESE qe Krishti kreu ne kryq. Pa mare Shpetimin, kete dhurate te Hirit te Perendise, nuk ka JETE te PERJETSHME.
 Jete e perjetshme do te thote: te qenit plotesisht ne PAQE dhe mbreteri te  Perendise. Ja se si i deklaroi Jezusi Martes , motres se Maries dhe Elazarit: Gjon:11:25-26.
 " Une jam te ringjallurit dhe jeta , ai qe me beson edhe nese vdes do te roje. Dhe kushdo qe rron dhe me beson, nuk do te vdese perjete . A e beson kete?"
 Keto fjale te Krishtit jane fondamentale per cdo besimtar te krishtere. Ato ne thelb te tyre  permbajne deshmine e vertet mbi jeten e perjetshme, pasi deshmohen nga vete JETA, Zoti Krisht( Gjon:14:6.)  Myslimanet pretendojne te kene jete te perjetshme,  ne saje te Muametit, kur muameti  vete eshte i VDEKUR . Kjo eshte nje shprese e kote dhe ai qe beson tek njeriu, ka humbur perjete Isa:2:22. 
 Veshtroni deshmine e JEzusit: "Une jam ringjallja". Mos valle keto jane vetem fjale , apo jane vertetesia vete? Askush pervec Krishti nuk ka guxuar te deshmoje nje gje te tille, dhe jo vetem te deshmoje, por edhe ta vertetoje ata nepermjet ringjalljes nga te vdekurit. Te krishteret kane ne THELB te besimit te tyre nje FAKT te ringjalljes, sepse Jezusi eshte e Verteta dhe Jeta.  Kush beson tek Krishti, nuk beson  thjesht nje ngjarje qe ka ndodhur 2000 vjet perpara, por me ane te besimit te Perendise ai behet pjese e kesaj RINGJALLJE , ai hyn ne JETE te Perjetshme , ai pret me SHPRESE Mbreterine e Perendise.  Edhe nese VDES, Jeta e perjetshme nuk i humbet, pasi ai ka hyre ne perjetesi me ane te Krishtit dhe jo njeriut.
 Perseri i rikthehem mendimit te disave  te cilet mendojne se, shpetimin do ta marin ne diten e fundit kur JEzusis te vije.  Nese shihni me kujdes fjalet e JEzusit dretjuar Martes, do te shihni se JEzusi flet konkretisht per Jeten e perjetshme , e cila jepet ne MOMENT, sapo i Krishteri PRANON dhe beson me zemer tek Krishti. Apstulli Pal deshmon se, Perendia na  dha JETE te perjetshme , kur ne ende ishmin ne mekat. Ai e dergoi Birin e tij te vdese ne kryq, kur ne ende ishim nen mekat dhe armiq te Perendise. Pra ketu del fare qarte se Shpetimi eshte nje DHURATE qe jepet FALAS prej Perendise, te cilen askush nuk mund ta MERITOJE dhe te Fitoje nepermejt kontributit te tij. Jeta e perjetshme i jepet te krishterit qysh ne momentin qe  ai e pranon Jezusin si shpetimtar te jetes se tij. Perendia njeh zemrat, dhe e di ploteisht   se cila zemer ka bere PRANIMIN simbas se VERTETES. Shume njerez duke e anashkaluar kete cilesi te Perendise, ( njohjen e shpirtrave), mendojne se , marja e jetes se perjetshme nuk mund te jepet kaq  thjesht  vetem se ti pranon dhe beson tek Jezusi.  Une deklaroj soleminisht se , para Perendise gjithshka qendron "lakuriq". Perendia njeh deri ne FUND, cdo njerin prej nesh, prandaj dhe nuk GABON kur dhuron JEten e perejtshme. Perendia nuk ja  dhuron njeriut jeten perjetshme ne saje te : fisnikerise familjare, pasurise dhe rangun e tij shoqeror, ne saje te religjionit qe njeriu ndjek apo gjerave  tjera nejrezore. Mos haroni se Ai e pregatiti kete dhurate per ne, kur ne ishmin ende nen  mekat dhe te vdekshem.  Jeta e perjetshme eshte Veper e Hirit dhe Miresise se Perendise.  Ai ja u drejton kete dhurate te gjithe njerzve, pavaresisht se ne cilen pozite shoqerore dhe religjionoze  qe ata qendrojne.  Ky fakt kerkon vemendje nga te gjithe ata qe kerojne ti Afrohen Perendise dhe te marin prej tij Jeten e Perejtshme. 
 Nese do te vendosim perballe dy vargjet e JEzusit te thena  tek Gjon:11:26, dhe Gjon:19:28. do te shohim konkretisht se vetem  JEzusi e JEP Jeten e perjetshme, dhe njekohesisht do te shohim ,se si njeriu e mer ate.
 Ja  si e MER njeriu jeten e perejtshme, per kete  JEzusi deshmon:Gjon:11:26.
 " dhe ai qe jeton dhe BESON ne mua nuk do te vdese kurre perjete. A e beson kete?
 Pra rruga e vetme per te mare kete dhurate te Hirit te Perendise eshte : Besimi tek JEzusi.
 Tek Gjon:10:28, Jezusi deshmon BURIMIN nga vjen Jete e perjetshme.
" Une ju jap atyre Jeten e perjetshme ,  dhe nuk do te HUMBASIN kurre, e askush nuk do ti rrembeje nga dora ime."

Le te vijem tek elementi i trete i "Besimit te Krishtere", DRETJEISA.

----------


## deshmuesi

Nese nje besim nuk ka ne vetvete DREJTESINE e Perendise, ky besim eshte nje besim i REME, dhe aspak shpetues. Besimi i krishtere ne themel te tij ka Jezus Krishtin, i cili u be DRETESI per te gjithe ata qe do te besojne ne te1:Kor:1:30.
 Cfare rol luan DREJTESIA e Perendise tek besimtari i krishtere?
 I gjithe thelbi i Ligjit te Perendise na nxjer ne perfundimin se , vetem i DRETJI   do te jetoje per jete. Fjala i "DREJTE" para Perendise do te thote: i pamekatshem. Bibla eshte i vetmi liber ( sepse eshte fjala e Perendise), i cili na njeh dhe na deshmon se ceshte Mekati si dhe pasojen qe rjedh prej tij. E kam theksuar dhe ne shkrime te tjera  se, asnje liber tjeter pervec bibles , nuk i tregon njeriut MEKATIN ,  pasojen e tij vdekjen e perejtshme, si dhe Drejtesine e  Perendise dhe jeten e perjetshme.  Apostulli Gjon  na jep nje reference te qarte tek letra e tij e pare ku thote:
 Mekati eshte shkelja e Ligjit te Perendise 1Gjon:3:4."
 Perendia nepermjet fjales se tij ne bibel, na njeh qysh ne fillimin e hershem te krijimit te jetes ne toke. Ai na njeh me FAKTIN me madhor se si Mekati hyri ne jeten e njeriut.  Njeriu nepermjet perzgjedhejes se tij te gabuar, si dhe mozbatimit te urdhrit te Perendise, shkeli ligjin e Jetes, duke ju neneshturar VDEKJES se Perjetshme. Me kete perzgjedhje, krijesa e vendosi veten e vet kunder Krijuesit  te Plotpushtetshmit Zotit Perendi.  Por e megjithe kete skandal te njeriut, Perendia nuk e braktisi krijesen e  tij te dashur , duke mos e lene ate qe te humbe perjeteisht ne kete paudhesi vdekatare. Ai duke u nisur nga DASHURIA dhe MIRESIA e tij qe kishte per krijesen , HAPI nje UDHE te RE , ku njeriu do te mund te vije perseri ne Paqe me Krijuesin e tij te dashur, Zotin Perendi.
  Qe te njohesh Mekatin, piksepari duhet te njohesh Ligjin e Perendise, sepse me ane te Ligjit arihet njohja e Mekatit: Rom:6:7.  Perendia i dha Ligjin kombit te vet te perzgjedhur Izrael, ne menyre qe ata nepermejt Ligjit te njihnin Drejtesine e Perendise , si dhe Mekatin dhe gjendjen e tyre vdekatare. Pra Njeriu nuk mund te njihte dhe te pranonte te qenit e tij Mekatar para Perendise, nese me parpara Perendia nuk do ti kishte treguar atij kete gje me ane te ligjit. Ligji gjithashtu nuk na tregon vetem Mekatin dhe pasojen e tij, ai na tregon njekohesisht dhe mosaftesine tone per ta mbajtur ate te pashkelur, dhe te mbash Ligjin te pashkelur ne asnje pike ,do te thote: te jesh i DREJTE para Perendise (Jakov:2:10.) Me kot myslimanet pretendojne se e njohin mekatin.  Por,  me cilin Ligj? Mospasja e Ligjit te Perendise ne qeder te doktrines se tyre, ben te pamundur NJOHJEN e  Mekatit  dhe pasojen e tij,  Vdekjen e perjetshme . 
Ligji ju dha Izraelit , meqense ai ishte i vetmi popull te cilin Perendia e perzgjodhi nga popujt e tjere,  ne menyre qe ai te njihte  ne thelb DRETJESINE  e Perendise, si dhe te pranonte  se para Krijuesit Zotit Perendi , ai eshte  vecse mekatar. Por Perendia nuk ju dha Ligjin Izraelit, qe ata me ane te veprave te ligjit  te dilnin te DREJTE para Perendise, sepse nese do te mund qe te arihej DRETJESA e Perendise me ane te veprave te Ligjit, atehere Krishti nuk kishte se perse te pesonte ne kryq. Pra Ligji HAPI per Izraelin, nje UDHE per tek Krishti , ne menrye qe LIGJI te PERMBUSHEJ dhe keshtu te arihej DREJTEISA e PERENDISE tek NJERIU. 
 Qe myslimanet te binden plotesisht se ata nuk jan ne gjendje qe te  njohin mekatin, une do ti ballafaqoj ata me nje nga pikat e Ligjit te Perendise, pikerisht me piken ku thuhet: "MOS VRI".  Akti i VRASJES  per myslimanet nuk eshte ne te gjitha rastet mekat. Kur vrasja kryhet per interes te kauzes se tyre, ai nuk eshte mekat, por eshte veper qe te jep shperblim ne xhenet . Per ta VRASJA eshte  Mekat,  vetem kur ajo  nuk ploteson qellimin e tyre.
 Nje llogjike e tille e gabuar ( simbas ligjit te Perendise) vjen pikerisht sepse ata ecin mbas mendjes se njeriut.
  Per Perendine VRASJA e krijeses njerzore  eshte MEKAT. Nuk mund te thuash se, e "ZEZA" ne disa raste eshte dhe e "BARDHE", perpara Perendise mekati eshte mekat , pavaresisht se ne cfare rethanash kryehet ai.

----------


## deshmuesi

Perendia ne bibel na tregon perfundimisht se, njeriu eshte qenie e dobet per te mbajtur te pashkelur ligjin e Perendise. Ai na bind nepermjet Ligjit te tij  dhe na tregon se, ne jemi mekatare  per shkak te shkeljes se Ligjit. Pali tek Romak:3:10-12. Na deshmon se , askush nuk eshte i DREJTE para Perendise. Por cfare tregon ky fakt per ne ? Ne shkrimin e Shenjte Perendia thote se ,  vetem te DRETJET do te trashegojne jeten e perjetshme, ndersa Pali deshmon se , perpara Perendise askush nuk eshte i DREJTE. Atehere cila eshte RRuga nepermjet se ciles njeriu del i DREJTE para Perendise? Te jesh i DREJTE perpara Perendise do te thote, te mos e shkelesh  por ta mbash ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur , dmth: te jesh i pamekatshem? 
 Zoti Perendi ne bibel na tregon te VETMEN RRUGE, nepermejt se ciles njeriu MERR DREJTESINE, dhe kjo RRUGE eshte JEzus Krishti Gjon:14:6.
 Tek 1Kor:1:30, Pali midis te tjerash per Jezusin thote: Perendia e beri Jezusin  DREJTESI per ne. Por si ta kuptojme kete thenie te apostullit Pal?  Per kete ne duhet te shohim deshmine qe Gjoni dha Per Jezusin, tek Gjon:1:2, 14. Gjoni na deshmon se , Fjala Perendi ,Personi i dyte i Trinise, erdhi dhe e veshi njeriun ne MISH te tij dhe ky eshte : Jezsus Krishti,  NJeriu Perendi. Por  perse Fjala Perendi e  veshi mishin njerezor?   Kjo , sepse ne MISH te njeriut ka banesen e tij Mekati, atje banon paligjesia dhe natyra e dobet e njeriut, i cili eshte kurdohere i gatshem qe te Shkele  Ligjin dhe DREJTEISNE E Perendise. Pali tek Rom:7:18-25,  na jep nje shpjegim dhe zbulese te shkeqyer rreth  baneses  se mekatit i  cili gjenedet ne mish te njeriut.  Une dua te bej te miren , thote Pali, por tek une gjendet e LIGA. Nuk bej te miren  qe dua , por bej te keqen qe nuk   dua. Pra une , thote Pali, shoh nje ligj tjeter i cili eshte kunder ligjit te Perendise, dhe ky lgj i keq qe verpon tek une, banon ne mishin tim , ne gjymtyret e trupit tim. Pali pasi ka dale ne kete perfundim, e sheh veten e tij pa nje rrugedalje dhe pranaon kur thote: Oh i mjeri une , kush do te me shpetoje nga ky TRUP ( Mish) i vdekshem??  por me poshte po ne vargun 25 Pali thote: e falanderoj Perendine, i cili me Shpetoi nga ky trup i vdekshem nepermejt Jezus Krishtit.  Jezusi , Fjala e Perendise e mori kete TRUP te vdekshem dhe e VESHI, ne menyre qe ta shpetoje krijesen  nga  denimi i vdekjes e perejtshme. Por si e Shpetoi Jezusi njeriun nga ky denim i vdekjes? Cili ishte Misioni i tij ?

----------


## deshmuesi

Kjo pyetej ka rendesi shume te madhe , prandaj duhet ti kushtojme vemendje. Ai ( Fjala ) e veshi kete trup te NJERIUT , pasi ne MISH te tij banon MEKATI, dhe Ai duhej ta mundte MEKATIN.  Kjo ishte e vetmja menyre nepermjet se ciles Jezusi do ta CLIRONTE perfundimisht njeriun nga MEKATI dhe vdekja , dhe keshtu do te mund ta sillte njeriun ne DREJTESINE E Perendise. 
Bibla eshte i vetmi liber  i cili na deshmon se, cdo njeri qe vjen ne bote linden nen MEAKT, per faktin se eshte pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves, te cielt me mosbindejn e tyre ndaj urdherit te Perendise,  sollen PRISHJEN ne te gjithe faren njerezore. Dikush mund te thote:a ishte  Jezusi  pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves?  Myslimanet perpiqen ta quajne Jezusin nje Profet, dhe ne te njejten kohe ata pranojne se JEzusi lindi prej te Virgjeres Mari dhe Frymes se Perendise.  Atehere une ngre Pyetjen: Perse Jezusi duhej te lindej prej te Virgjeres Mari dhe Frymes se Perendise?  Kete pergjigje na e jep vetem bibla e Perendise. Bibla na rtegon se , nese Jezusi do te ishte nje pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves, atehere edhe ai duhej te trashegonte Mekatin dhe pagen e Maktit vdekjen. Pra nese ai do te lindej ashtu si dhe ne nen Mekat, athere ne nuk do te kishim nevoje per nje shpetimtar, i cili do te kishte te njejten natyre mekatare  ashtu si dhe ne.  Lindja e Jezusit nepermjet Marise dhe Frymes se Shenjte , nuk eshte thjesht nje mrekulli  ashtu sic pretendojne muslimanet, por eshte: ardhja e Sheptimtiarit te pamaket, i cili pranoi te veshe dobesine njerezore, per ta  mundur mekatin dhe vdekjen njehere e pergjithmone.
Lindja e Jezusit , e cila ishte parathene nga goja profetike, eshte pika me themelore ne besimin  e krishtere. Bibla na tregon dhe Fryma njekohesisht na deshmon se, Jezusi nuk lindi nga bashkimi  burre e  grua, ashtu sic lind pasardhja e Adamit dhe Eves, por  Ai lindi prej  ngjizjes se Frymes dhe te virgjeres Mari. Perballe ketij fakti  mendja njerezore e ka te veshtire ta pranoje , ashtu sic e ka te veshtire qe te pranoje edhe krijimin, por kush njeh Perendine dhe beson ne te , e di se per Perendine azgje nuk eshte e pamundur. Lindja e Jezusit me ane te Frymes dhe te virgjeres Mari do te thote: Fjala e Perendise e MISHEZUAR ne njeriun Jezus. Bibla  deshmon se Jezusi ishte i vetmi njeri i pamekate, ai nuk e shkeli ligjin e Perendise ne asnje pike te tij. MOSSHKELJA e Ligjit prej Jezusit, permbushi me ne fund Ligjine Perendise, duke e nxjere njeriun te pamekat dhe te DREJTE  perpara Perendise.  Prandaj dhe Jezusi ju deshmoi judenjve se, une erdha qe ta PERMBUSH ligjin dhe jo ta shkel ate . Nepermejt PERMBUSHJES qe Jezusi i beri Ligjit,  njeriu mori  DREJTEISINE, jo me ane te veprave te Ligjit por me ane te BESIMIT tek Jezusi. Pra kjo fitore ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes u arrit vetem ne saje te Jezuit , Birit te vetemlindur  te Perendsie. Kjo eshte arsyeja baze se perse ne themi: jemi te DREJTE para Perendise, jo me ane veprash , por me ane te BESES ne Krishtin. 
Bibla na tregon se  MEKATI ka nje PAGE Romak:6:23. dhe  kjo PAGE eshte: VDEKJA  e perjetshme. 
  JEZUSI ne KRYQ.

----------


## deshmuesi

Jezusi ne kryq.
 Kryqi eshte fusha e betejes ku do te ndeshej biri i njeriut me vdekjen. Po keshtu, kryqi ishte i vetmi vend ku do te paguhej BORXHI i njeriut perpara Perendise. Tek shembelltyra e "huadhenesit te pameshirshem" Mat:18:23. Jezusi na tregon konkretisht se sa e pamundur eshte per njeriun , shlyerja e BORXHIT perpara Perendise. Po keshtu ne kete shembelltyre  Jezusi na tregon dhe burgun e perjetshem, ne te cilin   perfundon BORXHLIU,   per faktin sepse ai nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ti riktheje kete BOREXH Perendise. Por le te shohim se perse Jezusi vajti ne kryq.
 Jezusi shkoi ne kryq, ne menyre qe te paguante BORXHIN tone perpara Perendise. Pra Jezusi eshte i vetmi SHPERBLIM me ane te te cilit njeriu shleu BORXHIN e tij para Perendise. Vdekja e Jezusit ne kryq, eshte PAGESA qe Ai beri per ne , ai PAGOI "Faturen" tone te Mekatit , duke pesuar vete. A e meritonte Jezusi vdekjen ? Bibla na nxjer ne perfundimin se Jesusi ishte i pamekatshem, dhe te jesh i pamketashem do te thote, te jesh i DREJTE, dhe i drejti,  thote ligji i Perendise, do te jetoje per jete.  vetem ky fakt verteton katerciperisht se Jezusi nuk vdiq per veten e tij, pasi Ai nuk kishte bere asnje mekat, por vdiq per ne  , per mekatet tona. 
 Jezusi pranoi te mbaje MEKATIN tone  ne menyre qe ne te clirohemi nga SKALLVERIA dhe pushtit i MEKATIT . Por mbajtja e MEKATIT sjell si rezultat edhe mbajtjen e PAGES se MEAKTIT, e cila eshte VDEKJA e perjetshhme.  Le te shohim me konkretisht VDEKJEN e Jezusit ne KRYQ.  
 Vdekja e Jezusit ne kryq verteton mesemiri se, Ai i mbajti mekatet tona , prandaj edhe i PAGOI ato me vdekjen e tij ne kryq. Ai me ane te vdekejs se tij ne kryq, pershkoi FERRIN duke e NXJERE njeriun prej tij , me ane te RINGJALLJES se tij nga vdekja. Ringjallja e Krishtit vulos perfundimisht DREJTESIMIN tone perpara Perendise, si dhe SHLYERJEN e BORXHIT tone Perendise. ME se miri kete fakt JEzusi naj tregon nepermjet shembelltyres se djalit palngprishes. Djali plangprishes pasi mori PASURINE prej Atit te tij, shkoi dhe e PRISHI ate ne nje vend te larget , duke bere nje jete plangprishese ne mekat.  Me kete fakt Jezusi na tregon POZITEN tone parpara Perendise. Kur djali palngprishes mbeti pa asnje lek ne xhep, vendosi qe te kthehej tek Ati i tij, por mbi te rendonte nje BORXH i madh, dhe ky borxh ishte , PASURIA qe ai mori prej Atit te cilen  e PRISHI ne plangprishje te plote. Pra Jezusi na tregon se, cdo njeri i cili kerkon te kthehet tek Ati Perendi , me se pari duhet ta dije kete FAKT dhe pozite ne te cilen ai ndodhet perballe  Atit Perendi. 
 Djali palngprishes e kishte te PAMUNDUR kthimin  e ketij BORXHI, dmth pasurine e Atit   te cilen ai prishi ne plangprishje.  Pikerisht JEzusi ne tregon  se sa te pamundur e ka nejriu per ti kthyer "Pasurine" Perendise. Kjo PASURI eshte "JETA" qe Krijuesi i dha krijeses se tij,  te cilen njeriu e SHPENZOI nen MEKAT. Por le te shohim se cila ishte "RRUGA"   nepermjet se ciles Djali u kthye prane gjirit te Atit te tij te dashur?
Kthimi i djalit plangprishes tek Ati i tij, nuk ishte kthim i nje fitimtari, perkundrazi  ai ishte kthim i nje te HUMBURI . Ne kthimin  prane Atit te tij, djali palngprishes  nuk zgjodhi "Rrugen" e SHLYERJES se BORXHIT , pasi ai e kishte prishur te gjithe pasurine ne plangprishje, por  ai u kthye tek Ati nepermjet FALJES  dhe PENDESES, te cilat gjeten vend ne DASHURINE dhe HIRIN e Atit te tij te Dashur. Por me PASURINE cfare u be?  DREJTESIA kerkon qe BORXHI duhet te shlyhet deri me nje, ne menyre qe te jesh i DREJTE dhe i Cliruar prej tij.   Por kush e PAGOI konkretisht Borxhin  e djalit palngprishes( pasurine e humbur nen mekat) ? 
 Ate e pagoi Ati i tij i dashur  , nepermejt HIRIT dhe DASHURISE qe ai kishte per birin e tij te HUMBUR . Pranimi qe Ati i beri birit te tij te humbur, tregon plotesisht se BORXHI eshte Paguar, dhe ai nuk mund te jete me nje PENGESE qe ta mbaje lark birin prej Atit . Pikerisht Perendia dergoi Birin  e tij te vetmelindur Zotin Krisht, ne menyre qe cdo kush prej nesh te PAGUAJE ose te Shlyeje BORXHIN e tij perpara Perendise. Vepra e Krishtit ne kryq, eshte  vepra e Hirit te Perendise, te cilin Perednia e dha me ane te Krishtit, per shak te Miresise dhe dashurise qe ai ke per ne.
 Perse Krishti u ringjall?

----------


## deshmuesi

Perse Krishti u ringjall?
 Bila na njeh me karaKterin dhe fuqine apsolute te te gjithpushtetshmit Zotit Perendi, dhe nje nder karakteret e Tij eshte , DRETJESIA. Por le te vijme perballe  FAKTIT te vdekejs se Krishtit   ne kryq.
 Pyetja eshte: A ishte i DREJTE Jezsu Krishti? Bibla na tregon se ai nuk e shkeli ligjin ne asnje pike, por: perse ai vdiq ne kryq?  Krishti vdiq  ne kryq  pikerisht per ne  te padrejtet, pra ai vdiq per mekatet e njeriut.  Po ringjallja e tij nga vdekja? Ringjallja e Krishtit eshte Akti i DREJTEISE, Perendia e ringjalli ate sepse ai ishte i DREJTE dhe i pamekatshem , dhe ligji thote se: i DREJTI do te jetoje per jete. Ky akti i DREJTESISE qe Krishti kreu me ane te kryqit te tij, i dha mundesine perfundimtare njeriut , qe para Perendise te dale i DREJTE. Pra ne u DREJTESUAM me ane te DREJtESISE qe eshte ne Krishtin Jezus. Krishti e MERITONTE RIngjalljen per shkak te DREJTESIESE se tij, dhe keshtu  LIGJI i Perendise u permbush plotesisht  ne te gjitha pikat e tij. Permbushja e Ligjit eshte: Ringjallja e Krishti nga vdekja , dhe ne nepermjet ringjalljes se tij, arritem te dalim te DREJTE perpara Perendise, te shenjte dhe te pamekatshem, bij Perendie. Do ti ftoja te gjithe ata , te cilet pranojne se Shpetimi vjen nepermjet veprave tona. Do te kerkoja prej tyre qe te me tregonin qofte dhe nje veper te vogel , nepermejt se ciles ata do te  mund te "plotesonin" ate qe Jezusi beri ne kryq. Bibla na tregon se , njeriu del i drejte perpara Perendise, nese ai nuk e shkel ligjin ne asnje pike, nese ai nuk ben asnje mekat, nese ai i kthen BORXHIN Perendise. Por a mundet njeriu ti PLOTESOJE te gjitha keto me ane te veprave te tij?? Kjo gje eshte e pamundur dhe jashte aftesive tona , Kjo ishte arsyeja baze ,  se perse Perendia dergoi Birin e tij te vetemlindur dhe te pamekatshem, i cili e shpetoi njeriun nga gropa Psal:107:20. Kjo eshte e vetmja rruge Shpetimi, pasi ne Te Perendia tregoi Hirin dhe  Dashurine e tij te pamase , per krijesen e tij te dashur, njeriun.
 Tek shembelltyra e borxhliut te pameshirshem, JEzusi na tregon per kete borxhli se, "SHLYERJA" e Borxhit te tij ndaj Zotrise nuk varej nga VEPRAT e tij , e vetmja gje qe ai duhej te bente ishte: te lutej dhe te kerkonte meshire dhe falje prej mbretit, per te vetmin fakt: sepse ai nuk mund ta lante dot Borxhin e tij. Mbreti i nisur nga MESHIRA  e tij( dhe jo nga veprat e borxhliut)  ja FALI te gjithe BORXHIN.  Me kete fakt Jezusi na tregon se , cdo njeriu i eshte dhene FALJA e BORXHIT prej Perendise . Por cfare ndodhi me pas me Borxhliun ? Ai sapo del jashte kap per gryke nje shokun e tij sherbetor, i cili i kishte mare disa qindarka borxh , duke i thene se, duhet te me kthesh borxhin qe te kam dhene. Shoku i tij i bije ne gjunje dhe i lutet qe te kete durim se, do tja ktheje ate  sapo te kete mundesine e pare. Por ky borxhli i falur prej mbretit, e kap dhe e fut ne burg shokun e tij. Kur Mbreti mori vesh per kete VEPER te borxhliut , urdhroi sherbetoret qe ta marin dhe ta futin ne BURG, deri sa ai tja laje te gjithe borxhin mbretit. Borxhliu i pameshirshem,  u tregua mosmirenjohes ndaj VEPRES se hirit qe mbreti tregoi dhe beri ne te. Mbreti kreu nje veper  te hirit ndaj ketij borxhliu, por ku borxhli nuk u be pjese e ketij hiri dhe meshire qe mbreti tregoi ne te, prandja dhe mbreti e futi ate ne burg. Futja e borxhliut ne burg, nuk tregon se mbreti u pendua per vepren e miresise qe tregoi ndaj borxhliut te tij.  Ai e futi ne burg ate , sepse ky borxhli  nuk TREGOI  meshire dhe nuk ja fali borxhin mikut te tij, ashtu si mbreti vepro ne te.  Me kete FAKT ne shohim se, borxhliu eci ne te kundert me vullnetin e mbretit . Kujtoni sherbetorin e trete tek shembelltyra e tallantave Mat:25: sherbetori i trete nuk kreu vullnetin e zotrise, ai nuk e vuri ne pune tallanten , por perkundrazi e groposi , duke mos ju bindur vullnetit te zotrise, por duke bere vullnetin e tij prej PERTACI.
 Mosmirenjohja qe njeriu tregon ndaj HIRIT ( Tallantes)  qe Perendia i dha per SHPETIM me ane te Krishtit,  e ben njeriun  qe te GROPOSE kete miresi te Perendise me ane te mosbesimit tek Krishti, duke e humbur njehere e pergjithmone kete dhurate te Perendise. Keshtu veproi edhe borxhliu me mikun e tij. Ai nuk veproi simbas hirit dhe miresise qe mbreti tregoi mbi te( kjo eshte groposja qe njeriu i ben TALLANTES), por veproi simbas meshires se tij . Ai nuk Fali sic e falen , dhe Jezusi thote se: kush nuk fal nuk do te falet, kush nuk tregon meshire nuk do ti tregohet meshire. Perse? Sepse kur ne falim dhe meshirojme te afermin tone, vertetojme se Perendia VEPRON ne ne , vertetojme se Dashuria e tij vepron tek  ne. Perfundimisht them: Shpetimi nuk varet nga cka ne bejme , por nga cka ne BESOJME,  nga cka Perendia beri per ne. 
  Le te vijme tek elementi i fundit i  BESIMIT te KRISHTERE:  "PAQJA me PEREDNINE".

----------

